# Rotala Indica complement?



## jan db (Dec 20, 2011)

What looks good next to Rotala? Any thoughts? I planted about 10 bunches on the far right, kinda small now. I'm not sure whether to go with a dark green or something red, maybe nothing to the right but something similar on the left side?


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I like ludwigia repens in front of r. Indica it helps create depth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeGREEEN (Jun 28, 2011)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> I like ludwigia repens in front of r. Indica it helps create depth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

I love how L. Repens compliments R. Indica

another one is l. aromatica


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm working with l. Aromatica in my tank right now I haven't really found a good placement that I like for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Can you post a picture of your Rotala Indica? You more than likely have rotundifolia, no one ever has true indica.
Here's true indica:
I like how liminophila aromatica goes with Rotala rotundifolia.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't think I have true Indica....never knew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jan db (Dec 20, 2011)

+1.


----------



## jan db (Dec 20, 2011)

Would you put the liminophila aromatica in front of the rotala? Is it more of a midground?


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I plan using it in the mid ground. I'm not sure how tall it gets since I just got mine last week and it's in my low tec right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedd4u (Sep 24, 2012)

I just added some staurogyne repens in front of my rotala rotundifolia. Great contrast. Many trim the staurogyne low like a carpet but I'm going to let it grow vertical just a bit.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

heres a thread about true indica

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=103080


----------

